# Guided Tour: The Battle of Mount Street Bridge 1916



## Brendan Burgess (17 Aug 2009)

My office is on Northumberland Road so I pass by the various plaques relating to 1916. I knew vaguely that a lot of British Soldiers had been killed, but I did not know the details. 

I did a walk yesterday and it really was one of the best guided tours I have done in Ireland. I would highly recommend it. 

There were about a dozen participants and we had a very active discussion along the way. Here are some highlights:

214 British Soliders were killed against 4 Irish volunteers.
More British Soldiers were killed one afternoon in Dublin than have been killed so far in Afghanistan. 
The stupidity of the British army was just astonishing. They attacked the wrong buildings and made themselves sitting ducks. 

Some interesting issues
Could de Valera have killed a lot more by assigning more volunteers to the battle? 
Should the fallen British soldiers be commemorated by a plaque? 

If you have any interest in 1916 or Irish history in general, you should do this walk. It is on the 3rd Sunday of every month.

[broken link removed]


----------

